# Do you smoke in your car?



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I used to get out every hour or so on long trips... that sh!t stopped by winter.


----------



## hector (Jul 14, 2003)

is it possible for a lit cigarette butt ejected from an automobile to set a passerby vehicle on fire?? i've often wondered about this as i dodge these missiles.


----------



## trueX5 (Feb 3, 2007)

hector said:


> is it possible for a lit cigarette butt ejected from an automobile to set a passerby vehicle on fire?? i've often wondered about this as i dodge these missiles.


Yes. In 1999, a cigarette but was injected into the engine of a Volvo Semi truck in France as it entered the Mont Blanc tunnel. It exploded halfway into the tunnel, creating an inferno and killing 30+ people.
Click here to learn more about the Mont Blanc Tunnel Disaster.


----------



## hector (Jul 14, 2003)

hockeynut said:


> 4 simple rules in my car:
> 
> ...no farting.


Confucius say; man who fart in car waste gas.
man who not fart in car not pass emissions.
man who fart in car have exhaust problem.
man who fart in car need tailpipe inspected.


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

I quit smoking about 14 years ago. 

When I did smoke, I smoked in my car all the time. Granted, the nicest car I had at the time was a Geo Metro convertable that I bought new in 1991 for $10,000... I'm not sure whether I would smoke in my BMW if I was still a smoker. I would venture to guess that I would.

When I smoked, I always asked permission before I lit up somewhere - and would only even ask people who were also smokers (I always assumed that nonsmokers would not want someone smoking in their home or car). 

As a non-smoker, I don't allow anyone to smoke in my house or my car. I would prefer that people don't enter my car just after having a cigarette, as the smell is still very strong at that point. However, there are times when that cannot be avoided :dunno:


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

I am a non-smoker and would never let someone smoke in my car, house, etc. I really don't have any close friends or family that would ride in my car that are smokers anyway. Smoking is bad and disgusting :thumbdwn:


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Back around 1998, I had this hankering to buy a used VW Corrado. Been looking for a couple of months and found a '93 SLC at a local dealer with only 16K miles on it. Went to look at it, I could tell how pristine it was from afar, got up closer and it was pretty much a showroom perfect 5 year old car....until the salesman opened the door. The cloth interior had soaked up 16K miles worth of chain-smoking, it positively reeked like an ashtray. The salesman claimed he couldn't smell it at all, yeah right. As otherwise nice as it was, I walked away without even test driving it, I knew I could never get that odor out. So to all you smokers, it may be your car now, but it will lessen the value and appeal of your car should you ever decide to sell or trade it in.


----------



## hector (Jul 14, 2003)

confucius say: man who fart not in passing lane have police on his tail.


----------



## bimmersmine (Jun 25, 2007)

i do, i can't imagine crusing around without a smoke...i know its discusting but i like it for now


----------

